# Form 80 query



## tapanp (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am from India and
I wish to apply for Partner Visa: Offshore Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)
I have queries about form 80. 
What should be written for below questions

Q no 37. Details of proposed arrival in Australia??
I can enter australia after i am granted temporary visa.So what should be my answer as I am not sure about dates

Q no 38. Are you applying for a temporary visa?
Should i tick yes or no???

Please let me know as soon as possible.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

Tell them "Expect to arrive approximately (N) weeks after grant of visa", or something like that. Form 80 is used by many different visas, some for which definite time commitments are known, and some which are not.

On the other question, are you applying for a permanent or a temporary visa RIGHT NOW? That is your answer.


----------



## tapanp (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi 

Thank you so much for the reply. 

For Q. no 38 I am applying for partner visa in which first i will get a temporary resident visa (309). After that i will get permanent resident visa (100). Both these visas are processed in single visa application. 

If I tick 'yes' I have to mention the departure date from Australia. But I am not sure about departure dates too. 

And as i am applying as a migrant, I think my answer should be 'No'.
Let me know about this.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

You tick no, you are applying for a permanent visa and they decide if you qualify for that or the temporary visa. But the temporary visa leads to the permanent anyway without further applications needed.


----------



## tapanp (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Shel !!!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi mates,
I am in the same situation and I have to answer Q37 whereas our visa hasn't been granted yet. So, I'm not able to answer this question by the exact date.
With reference to Q38, as I have applied for sub class 489, it is a temporary visa and they want to know the exact date of departure and these questions are confusing me.
Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Just put 2014 no month or day.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

_shel said:


> Just put 2014 no month or day.


Thanks mate for your prompt response
Please be informed that I can not put just 2014 because I have to follow the rule(day-month-Year).
I'll be thankful if you look at below link to find the new form 80 and let me know your opinion about question 37 & 38
Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello, When we applied for 309/100, we left it blank and just put the city of arrival (in 37) and City of departure (in 38), only that was certain in our case.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

*I have 457 visa, but currently i'm in India. Should i fill this *


Part D - Current Visa Details
NOTE: Only complete this part if you are *currently in Australia*

Q no. 40 - 43


Because Q. no 40 asks "Do you currently hold an Australian Visa?
*
I cannot answer "no" as I hold one and I cannot answer "N/A" too.. 

What should I do?
Should I leave them blank????*


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> *I have 457 visa, but currently i'm in India. Should i fill this *
> 
> 
> Part D - Current Visa Details
> ...


Q 40 - 43

YES.................If your visa is still valid and returning back to OZ....

Q 40

YES.........Write your visa grant number


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello, When we applied for 309/100, we left it blank and just put the city of arrival (in 37) and City of departure (in 38), only that was certain in our case.


Thank you pal
With regard to question 37 (Details of proposed arrival in Australia)I agree with you.I tend to think that it is better to left it blank and just put the city as you say. But, in my view it is not logical to mention departure city because I can't guess what would happen in the future and where I'll be 4 years later


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Farbod said:


> Thank you pal
> With regard to question 37 (Details of proposed arrival in Australia)I agree with you.I tend to think that it is better to left it blank and just put the city as you say. But, in my view it is not logical to mention departure city because I can't guess what would happen in the future and where I'll be 4 years later


Yes you need to leave it blank.
i also did the same thing , how could u write the date since u dont have a visa itself.
just leave it blank , no harm in that trust me. i had friends did that and easily got grant no questions asked . They too have common sense. 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------

